# Anybody for a South-West Ride?



## TheSandwichMonster (19 Oct 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I've scoured back through the first 6 pages or so, but couldn't see any rides organised in the SW, and aside from myself and Mr Trumpet, I don't even know if we've got any members around here? So I was wondering if there was anyone in the area that fancied a bit of a ride at some point?

I'm slowly making my way towards joining the local club, but they're quite racing-oriented and so I'm in a fairly constant state of "I'll just build up my fitness a bit more"... I can manage 50-60 miles relatively easily, but I'd quite like to arrange some company in a more informal environment. So, anybody fancy it?

Cheers,
James


----------



## totallyfixed (19 Oct 2011)

Forgive my intrusion James, but you may just have scared any potential customers by saying 50 - 60 miles is relatively easy. You see what happens is that certain people on here get a reputation for being fast, whether they are or not and that frightens the pants off anyone else who may want to come on a forum ride, or any other ride. It seems to matter not that you have no intention of ambling around slowly because the seed of doubt has been sown.
C'mon you lot in the SW give the man some support!
In return for this I expect to see you on my ride in November


----------



## Davidc (19 Oct 2011)

We've had a few in the past, usually around 40 miles and not very fast, but noone's organised one lately. Whereabouts in Devon are you? It's a big place!


----------



## Baggy (19 Oct 2011)

Another Devonian here, think SandwichMonster isn't too far from myself and Chuffy as we seem to enjoy some of the same hills...

There seem to be quite a few Somerset forumites around and quite a few scattered across Devon so a Somerset borders ride might be good.

We're generally up for sociable group rides and have organised one in the past (with a strong focus on cake), but have been stupidly busy of late. Will keep an eye on this thread for suggested dates etc.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Oct 2011)

I go into Devon fairly regularly via Wellington so I'd be up for a ride in that neck of the woods. Ditto the emphasis on cake


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (20 Oct 2011)

Cheers for all of the replies...

To start, I'm in South Devon on the Teign Valley, not far from Exeter. As far as I'm concerned, then I'm more than happy to travel a short way to get to wherever I need to be. Regarding the previous comments, then ~40 miles, not very fast and CAKE are all things that I can associate more-than adequately with 

So where is everybody else? I'm a relative newb' on here (as well as on a bike), but I'm more than happy to arrange a "local" ride if people would fancy doing something around here. Conversely, I'm more than happy to hop on a train and head a bit further up if some of the Somerset crowd fancy showing us around their part of the world


----------



## coffeejo (20 Oct 2011)

Borderlands coffee shops that I know and love...

Strand Stores, Culmstock
The Something-Or-Other* Bakery, Bampton
Boston Tea Party, Honiton
Escot Country Park


*obviously not its real name


----------



## lukesdad (20 Oct 2011)

I could be tempted to come down if Foxy would come out to play


----------



## Ian H (20 Oct 2011)

Devon CTC has a fairly full runs list . The local clubs all have regular rides. I run a few events from East Devon.


----------



## tincaman (20 Oct 2011)

I live in Chudleigh, there are a couple of options for you, Teign Valley Pedal Bashers HERE. Plenty of info on the website, and bang in your area. Alternatively the local big club is the MDCC HERE. I am a member there. You may think it is race oriented club, but there are so many members that there is always plenty going on of all types. The Sunday club runs have 3 groups for different speeds, if you feel a good pace is what you require the medium group is pretty good, always includes a cafe stop. The slower group is a good place to start to see how you get on. Distance in the summmer, anything up to 70miles, but people peel off at different points to get back for their own agendas.
The next local Audax is the Dartmoor Devil, HERE if you have done any Dartmoor riding this year then that would be a good challenge.


----------



## Muddyfox (20 Oct 2011)

Baggy said:


> We're generally up for sociable group rides and have organised one in the past (with a strong focus on cake)



And Wasp's















I'm near to Honiton and would be up for a Forum ride 

Foxy


----------



## PeteT (20 Oct 2011)

I'm in Kingsteignton, Devon, and would be up for a ride - I see you mentioned the Teign Valley - my regular training route!


----------



## Ian H (20 Oct 2011)

Muddyfox said:


> And Wasp's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's the Wednesday evening pubrun every week. I ride from Honiton, and Vorsprung often rides from Uffculme. 

It's about time for another outing on my favourite 100km (scroll down to Two Hilly 100s, and find the Devon and Somerset).


----------



## rsvdaz (21 Oct 2011)

I'm from Torbay and could be up for a few rides


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (21 Oct 2011)

Excellent, sounds like we have plenty of folks and plenty of interest!

Am a wee bit busy here at work at the moment, so let me get through today (and then kidlet's birthday party tomorrow) and then I'll sit down and see what I can plan around getting a few of us together for a potter about.

Tincaman - Thanks for your response. MDCC are my local club, and I've just been trying to build up my fitness/nerve to getting along one Sunday. Everything I've heard says that they're perfectly welcoming - I actually bump into one of the guys from over there on my commute semi-regularly and we always have a good chat - I just need to man up and get myself along!

Thanks again all,

James


----------



## Toshiba Boy (21 Oct 2011)

TSM, I'm in Watchet (work in Taunton). Have met Davidc before on a Taunton based ride (Hi David  ). 

Would also be interested in meeting up.


----------



## Davidc (21 Oct 2011)

Hello Toshiba Boy . That was about 2 years back I think.

I still haven't found a local club round here that does regular social rides so definitely up for any forum ones - only trouble at present being that I'm working most weekends, so would need a fair bit of notice.

An opportunity to revisit seeing Baggy trying to disect wasps with a blunt table knife would be most welcome!


----------



## Muddyfox (22 Oct 2011)

Ian H said:


> There's the Wednesday evening pubrun every week. I ride from Honiton, and Vorsprung often rides from Uffculme.
> .



Hi Ian .. i just looked at the website for Wednesday Night Pub Runs .. looks like a nice evening out and i'l try to make a few of the dates 

Thanks .. Simon


----------



## Ian H (22 Oct 2011)

Muddyfox said:


> Hi Ian .. i just looked at the website for Wednesday Night Pub Runs .. looks like a nice evening out and i'l try to make a few of the dates
> 
> Thanks .. Simon



Be nice to see you. Either make your own way over or call/email (see website) beforehand to meet.


----------



## Muddyfox (22 Oct 2011)

I'l keep an eye on the website and will try to make the 2nd or 9th November to Aylesbeare or Tipton .. im not a quick rider so rather than slow down a group i'l ride from Dunkeswell and meet at the pub 

Simon


----------



## Ian H (23 Oct 2011)

Muddyfox said:


> I'l keep an eye on the website and will try to make the 2nd or 9th November to Aylesbeare or Tipton .. im not a quick rider so rather than slow down a group i'l ride from Dunkeswell and meet at the pub
> 
> Simon



Ask to be added to the mailing list - generally only one a week, a Monday evening reminder of destination (I don't send them).


----------



## newcs1 (4 Nov 2011)

I'm in Axminster, relative newbie and not the fastest up hills but dead keen for meet ups and rides!!!


----------



## Iainj837 (4 Nov 2011)

Toshiba Boy said:


> TSM, I'm in Watchet (work in Taunton). Have met Davidc before on a Taunton based ride (Hi David  ).
> 
> Would also be interested in meeting up.



Hi Toshiba Boy and Davidc





OMG has it really been 2 years since the Taunton ride  

TSM, if you ever fancy riding round the Somerset Levels give me a shout

Regards Iain


----------



## david1701 (10 Nov 2011)

depends how you define south west, up for anything I can ride to the start of from north cornwall


----------



## Muddyfox (11 Nov 2011)

newcs1 said:


> I'm in Axminster, relative newbie and not the fastest up hills but dead keen for meet ups and rides!!!



You'l be well fed on the cake from "Gillys" then ... my Sister Inlaw owns that place 

Foxy


----------



## Toshiba Boy (14 Nov 2011)

Hi Davidc and Iain837  , hope you guys both ok? 

We do seem to be getting a few more SW CCers on here now, may be time for another ride (yes, it was some 2 years ago  ).

Could look at one out my way (Watchet, but it is very lumpy whichever way you head (except due North, then you just get very wet  ).


----------



## Davidc (14 Nov 2011)

If we can sort one out I'll try to book a Sunday off for it (assuming it's a Sunday). Might be difficult before Christmas though.

I'm lacking ride fitness at the moment, working is getting in the way of riding. (Grumble, grumble, grumble).

If we wanted to ride from Watchet we could go Watchet - Elworthy - Bishops Lydeard (almost) then along the minor roads following close to the railway back to Watchet. Alternatively start at B Lydeard because for those using cars it avoids the drive along the A358, for those using the train B Lydeard is an easy ride from Taunton, and most importantly it makes life easy for me.

I've done that ride quite a few times and like it, but it might be a bit lumpy for some going over the Brendons. It's roughly 30 miles, about 45 if you add a return trip from Taunton.

I've never plotted where I've been on map my ride though.



david1701 said:


> depends how you define south west, up for anything I can ride to the start of from north cornwall



Isn't that somewhere on the way to Canada?


----------



## coffeejo (14 Nov 2011)

Davidc said:


> If we can sort one out I'll try to book a Sunday off for it (assuming it's a Sunday). Might be difficult before Christmas though.
> 
> I'm lacking ride fitness at the moment, working is getting in the way of riding. (Grumble, grumble, grumble).
> 
> ...




Starting at Taunton / Bishops Lydeard works for me, mainly because the only way I'd have to get out to Watchet would be to cycle...


----------



## Davidc (14 Nov 2011)

I've put the route I took in June (as far as I can remember) on mapmyride Link for you to have a look

It's definitely not level or on the levels, but if I could do it so can most people. The 4 steepest climbs are category 5, the lowest rated difficulty so not too serious.

Most of the roads are good, but some of the ones between Combe Florey and Stogumber might be a bit rough for really skinny tyres.

Although the A358 and A39 crossings need care there aren't any unusually hazardous roads on this route.

Apologies to David1701 that it doesn't quite get to Bude!


----------



## PeteT (15 Nov 2011)

Just a quick question if I may guys - does the West Somerset (steam) railway take bikes? Thanks.


----------



## coffeejo (15 Nov 2011)

PeteT said:


> Just a quick question if I may guys - does the West Somerset (steam) railway take bikes? Thanks.



It does, but IIRC you have to pay for the bike as well as yourself. Don't know how much though.

http://www.west-somerset-railway.co.uk/


----------



## lukesdad (18 Nov 2011)

Iainj837 said:


> Hi Toshiba Boy and Davidc
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Blimey Iain the way this lot are going it ll be another 2 years till the next one


----------



## Muddyfox (18 Nov 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Blimey Iain the way this lot are going it ll be another 2 years till the next one



We dont like to rush into things here in the West Country


----------



## Davidc (23 Nov 2011)

Muddyfox said:


> We dont like to rush into things here in the West Country


 
If it doesn't get done today there's always tomorrow.


----------



## vorsprung (23 Nov 2011)

totallyfixed said:


> Forgive my intrusion James, but you may just have scared any potential customers by saying 50 - 60 miles


 
Not me. Pubbe tonight in Alyesbeare


----------



## vorsprung (23 Nov 2011)

coffeejo said:


> Borderlands coffee shops that I know and love...
> 
> Strand Stores, Culmstock
> The Something-Or-Other* Bakery, Bampton
> ...


 

Strand Stores, expensive but does some good stuff
the bakery in Bampton, as above but cheap
Boston Tea Party, moderate to poor and also expensive 
Escot, usually good but often rammed with families of screaming kids

You must live near me jo


----------



## coffeejo (23 Nov 2011)

vorsprung said:


> You must live near me jo


 
I'm up near Taunton but venture far and wide in search of a good cuppa


----------



## Toshiba Boy (28 Nov 2011)

Davidc said:


> I've put the route I took in June (as far as I can remember) on mapmyride Link for you to have a look
> 
> It's definitely not level or on the levels, but if I could do it so can most people. The 4 steepest climbs are category 5, the lowest rated difficulty so not too serious.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Davidc, hope you're well mate (Hi Iain too!).

I used to live in Stogumber prior to Watchet (although just about to move out to Blue Anchor, intend to stay there for a few years!). Thinks the roads should be ok for skinnies, just have to ease up a bit on the more "rustic" lanes. Nice and "lumpy" too!

If we can't do before Christmas, would be definitely up for one in New Year. Let me know some dates.


----------



## Davidc (28 Nov 2011)

Given enough notice I can still do Sundays, but don't have any free before January now.

I'd quite fancy a sociable ride early in the new year if we can fix a date. Some might prefer a flatter route than that one though, as it does have some more significant climbs than past efforts. The ride up from Watchet to the top of the Brendons is the longest. Anyone have any alternative suggestions or preferences?

My biggest problem at the moment is not getting enough time for riding, so am losing ride fitness but I'm sure I can still do that route OK.


----------



## vorsprung (30 Nov 2011)

coffeejo said:


> I'm up near Taunton but venture far and wide in search of a good cuppa


 
I live in Uffculme but commute to Taunton every day


----------



## coffeejo (30 Nov 2011)

A ride to Coldharbour Mill it is


----------



## Ian H (30 Nov 2011)

Don't forget Wednesday Pubruns. I'm off shortly. Jack-in-the-Green, Rockbeare tonight.


----------



## Mozzy (30 Nov 2011)

Did a forty today all round SW area; Taunton, Langport, Othery, Burrowbridge, Bridgie and so on. Saw seven proper cyclists; I waved at you all but not one of you miseries waved back. Twas much more sociable when I had a Harley 

I'd actually like a bit of company in and out; stop for eggs, beanz, bacon etc, two mugs of tea; a wee here and there, some chat some banter; thing is I don't ride a road bike but have got my average up to 14.3mph now, so can motor along quite well ... but prob not well enough for you monster riders. And .... I doubt you want to be seen dead with a plonka pushin 60 on straight bars.


----------



## PeteT (30 Nov 2011)

Taunton & area - that's up north, that is! 

Anyone for a ride in the DEEPISH south west (i.e. South Devon)?


----------



## coffeejo (30 Nov 2011)

Mozzy said:


> Did a forty today all round SW area; Taunton, Langport, Othery, Burrowbridge, Bridgie and so on. Saw seven proper cyclists; I waved at you all but not one of you miseries waved back. Twas much more sociable when I had a Harley
> 
> I'd actually like a bit of company in and out; stop for eggs, beanz, bacon etc, two mugs of tea; a wee here and there, some chat some banter; thing is I don't ride a road bike but have got my average up to 14.3mph now, so can motor along quite well ... but prob not well enough for you monster riders. And .... I doubt you want to be seen dead with a plonka pushin 60 on straight bars.


I was in Wiveliscombe or I would have waved! 

Not been on a forum ride before but there's absolutely no way I'm a "monster rider". That'll be me, at the back!


----------



## Davidc (30 Nov 2011)

Mozzy said:


> Did a forty today all round SW area; Taunton, Langport, Othery, Burrowbridge, Bridgie and so on. Saw seven proper cyclists; I waved at you all but not one of you miseries waved back. Twas much more sociable when I had a Harley
> 
> I'd actually like a bit of company in and out; stop for eggs, beanz, bacon etc, two mugs of tea; a wee here and there, some chat some banter; thing is I don't ride a road bike but have got my average up to 14.3mph now, so can motor along quite well ... but prob not well enough for you monster riders. And .... I doubt you want to be seen dead with a plonka pushin 60 on straight bars.


 
Well, this plonka pushin' 60 has drop bars but can't manage an average that fast. 11mph is a good average for me.

If I hadn't been busy all day I'd have been out in that area . A good tea or coffee stop with cake available (but not the other bits) is the North Curry community coffee shop.



PeteT said:


> Taunton & area - that's up north, that is!
> 
> Anyone for a ride in the DEEPISH south west (i.e. South Devon)?


 
Chuffy and Baggy organised one last autumn/winter and it was most enjoyable.


----------



## coffeejo (30 Nov 2011)

Davidc said:


> A good tea or coffee stop with cake available (but not the other bits) is the North Curry community coffee shop.


 
Oh yes. Soo-perb. *puts on weight just thinking about their fruit cake*


----------



## Mozzy (1 Dec 2011)

Davidc said:


> A good tea or coffee stop with cake available (but not the other bits) is the North Curry community coffee shop.


 
Excellent; shall take a look. Cannot beat a recommendation, thank you. Prob have to skip the cakes as I am coeliac (gluten/wheat free).


----------



## coffeejo (1 Dec 2011)

Mozzy said:


> Excellent; shall take a look. Cannot beat a recommendation, thank you. Prob have to skip the cakes as I am coeliac (gluten/wheat free).


If memory serves me correctly, they do gluten free cakes. I think. I know one of my favourite haunts does. I'm sure it's them.


----------



## lukesdad (1 Dec 2011)

I shall be in plymouth in feb. hopefully !


----------



## ATR (2 Dec 2011)

I also live in Chudleigh and am looking for people to ride with for training rides and abit of motivation! Rode past a few guys the other day in the town and was wondering where they all came from. (Although there were only about 5 riders, it was still quite a shock to see other people other than me out on a bike!) 
I've been off my bike for a while with a few knee problems but am looking to get back to full fitness by next season.
Let me know when your riding! 

I ride road aswell as currently building up another mtb which should be ready soon.


----------



## BlueDog (6 Dec 2011)

PeteT said:


> Taunton & area - that's up north, that is!
> 
> Anyone for a ride in the DEEPISH south west (i.e. South Devon)?


 
Nah, I just Google’d it and Taunton's definitively down south - which is a good thing as it'll sound very posh to say "I'm heading south for some winter cycling"


----------



## coffeejo (6 Dec 2011)

What about a SW version of the the 'making room for Christmas dinner' on Christmas Eve? We could do a loop: Taunton-Chard-Honiton-Wellington-Taunton.


----------



## Davidc (6 Dec 2011)

If I threatened to go for a ride on Christmas Eve I'd be assassinated! I went for one on Christmas day afternoon last year though after threatening to have another heart attack if I didn't get some exercise.


----------



## coffeejo (7 Dec 2011)

Alternative suggestions?


----------



## BlueDog (7 Dec 2011)

OK, I'll go first; how about 11:00 on Sunday 15th January from somewhere in Taunton?


----------



## Davidc (7 Dec 2011)

I'll try. Let you know later!


----------



## coffeejo (8 Dec 2011)

BlueDog said:


> OK, I'll go first; how about 11:00 on Sunday 15th January from somewhere in Taunton?


Works for me 

Local or further afield?


----------



## Davidc (9 Dec 2011)

BlueDog said:


> OK, I'll go first; how about 11:00 on Sunday 15th January from somewhere in Taunton?


 
Should be OK. if there are a few more takers by 15th Dec. (next Thursday) I'll book it.


----------



## tincaman (16 Dec 2011)

ATR said:


> I also live in Chudleigh and am looking for people to ride with for training rides and abit of motivation! Rode past a few guys the other day in the town and was wondering where they all came from. (Although there were only about 5 riders, it was still quite a shock to see other people other than me out on a bike!)
> I've been off my bike for a while with a few knee problems but am looking to get back to full fitness by next season.
> Let me know when your riding!
> 
> I ride road aswell as currently building up another mtb which should be ready soon.


 
Chudleigh rider here too, sent a message but no reply, PM me and plan a get together?


----------



## Toshiba Boy (16 Dec 2011)

BlueDog said:


> OK, I'll go first; how about 11:00 on Sunday 15th January from somewhere in Taunton?


 
Sounds good to me, pencil me in.


----------



## PeteT (16 Dec 2011)

ATR / Tincaman - I'm in Kingsteignton so could meet up with you in Chudleigh for a spin. So long as you remember a) I'm an old-ish git and b) I've only ridden the bike twice in the last 2 weeks due to work commitments - so you'd have to be gentle with me.....(although I do like hills, which is a bonus living round here). Depending how far you wanted to go/how much you wanted to climb, have also got some ideas for routes.


----------



## tincaman (22 Dec 2011)

Hi, PM me and we can arrange something?


----------



## paddy01 (6 Jan 2012)

Is the proposed date of the 15th heading off from Taunton still happening?

I did the last ride from Taunton (can't believe it was 2 years ago!) and could be up for this one


----------



## Ian H (6 Jan 2012)

'Fraid I shall be away that weekend, representing all you keen randonneurs in Paris.


----------



## Davidc (10 Jan 2012)

As no-one said yes I assumed it had fizzled out and now I'm working.

Next date proposal?


----------



## Davidc (13 Jan 2012)

How about a Somerset Fools ride on 1st April?

It's a Sunday, the weather might be warmish by then, and the countryside looks nice then as well.

How about a start at Taunton railway station car park, still free on Sundays last time I looked, at 10:00. Ride to the coast over the Brendons - refreshments at Watchet quay - then back by a different route? Should be about 40 miles so roughly 4 hours riding plus half an hour for cakes.

We can always plan something flatter if that's preferred.


----------



## paddy01 (13 Jan 2012)

Sounds good to me, diary seems clear at the moment so I'll pencil it in.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jan 2012)

My diary's clear ... but if it's gonna be hilly, can it be slow and hilly?


----------



## Davidc (15 Jan 2012)

coffeejo said:


> My diary's clear ... but if it's gonna be hilly, can it be slow and hilly?


With my present ride fitness it had better be!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jan 2012)

Hi David, subject to diary checking would be good. As I live in Watchet, would prefer Watchet-Taunton-Watchet, but understand if Taunton an easier starting point for most.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (26 Jan 2012)

[QUOTE 1696286, member: 76"]If I lived in Watchet, I would want to ride away from it as well[/quote]

Ouch, thanks Maggot, .... only lived there couple of years, but it's a nice place, with a good local community. The people are certainly a lot less pretensious than other "posher" places I've lived. Having said that I'm just about to move 3 miles up the coast to Blue Anchor, so perhaps I'm moving back into the arms of the "pretensious-moi crowd", like you find around Cheddar and such places  .


----------



## Davidc (26 Jan 2012)

Does that mean you'll be living in a mobile home? Thought that was all there was at Blue Anchor!

You could always join us at Watchet, ride with us to Taunton and make your way back from there! I'm still waiting to see if I can get 1/4 off, will post a definite yes when I know. (Should be a yes)


----------



## Muddyfox (28 Jan 2012)

David if this one is going to be the same sort of pace as the Devon ride i'l be up for it .. i'l keep the 1st clear in the diary

Simon


----------



## Davidc (28 Jan 2012)

If I'm there it'd better be! I think Coffeejo has said more ro less the same.


----------



## Muddyfox (29 Jan 2012)

Davidc said:


> If I'm there it'd better be! I think Coffeejo has said more ro less the same.


 
Count me in then .. i might even have the Long Haul Trucker by then


----------



## Toshiba Boy (30 Jan 2012)

Davidc said:


> Does that mean you'll be living in a mobile home? Thought that was all there was at Blue Anchor!
> 
> You could always join us at Watchet, ride with us to Taunton and make your way back from there! I'm still waiting to see if I can get 1/4 off, will post a definite yes when I know. (Should be a yes)


 


No, will be one of those brick built thingy-mebobs, what they called, oh that's it, a house  Nice spot though, overlooking the steam railway line, the beach and sea. 

Had same thought re riding out to you. Will keep eye on thread.


----------



## Risex4 (9 Mar 2012)

Just to resurrect this one, whats the current state of play with social rides down in the SW/Devon area? Im in Exeter, and wouldnt mind tagging along on something like this at some point.

Not yet though, Im sure I'd be dropped faster than a hot potato with my current performance levels!


----------



## Davidc (10 Mar 2012)

Risex4 said:


> Just to resurrect this one, whats the current state of play with social rides down in the SW/Devon area? Im in Exeter, and wouldnt mind tagging along on something like this at some point.
> 
> Not yet though, Im sure I'd be dropped faster than a hot potato with my current performance levels!


 
I think a number of us are hoping to do Taunton (station) to Watchet and back on Sun 1st April.

I was going to ask next week who's still OK for it but now will do.

With my current ride fitness I'm not sure I'll make 40 miles though .......


----------



## Muddyfox (14 Mar 2012)

Risex4 said:


> Not yet though, Im sure I'd be dropped faster than a hot potato with my current performance levels!


 
No question about getting dropped .. it just wont happen on a sociable Forum ride 

David you could always cut the ride back to 30 ? or maybe choose a flat route and stick to 40 ? i'l be riding my MTB and my ride fitness is'nt great after the winter months so might be an idea to add in extra coffee and cake stops ? 

Have we got any definate numbers for the ride yet ?

Simon


----------



## Davidc (15 Mar 2012)

Hello MF

Do you have a flat 30 miler in mind? At present it would suit me rather better than anything hilly!

I don't think anyone's really put forward a route for April.

David


----------



## beermonster (15 Mar 2012)

Could be up for this if I can survive friends 50th the night before!! How many so far?


----------



## Muddyfox (16 Mar 2012)

Davidc said:


> Hello MF
> 
> Do you have a flat 30 miler in mind? At present it would suit me rather better than anything hilly!
> 
> ...


 
David .. i dont really know the area enough to map out a flat route 

Might be an idea to get some definate numbers first ?

Simon


----------



## Davidc (17 Mar 2012)

MF, if you'd like to start a thread for names I'll do something about a flattish quiet roads 30 mile route from Taunton Station. It'll probably be a week or so though.


----------



## Muddyfox (20 Mar 2012)

David i've started another thread for names to see if its worth going ahead with 

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/taunton-1st-april.98255/


----------

